# Touch or PSP or asus EEE pc?



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

I love the touch and wanted to get one the second they came out. But they are $300 so I was thinking how about a PSP, it dose every thing the touch does and more with out the touch screen. So if I don't get a touch for christmas I will probably get a PSP. But than I was thinking again ( I should really stop thinking ) what about a asus EEE pc it run linux not windows, and it only a little more than a touch for a whole computer. The WIFI in the touch PSP and Asus EEE pc is what attracts me to these witch is all I need to do with these products, but I would really use every thing else on these products mostly video. What would you do?


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I own a hacked PSP, and I can tell you one thing. It has not been touched ever since I got my iPhone. The browser sucks and the iPhone / iPod Touch have much better screens for video, and are much easier to carry. If you're looking to play games / do emulation, the PSP is definitely the better choice, but otherwise go for the iPod Touch. 

As for the Eee, I don't know too much about it. However I do think it's a completely different product. If you're looking for a mobile computer with good battery life / mobility (and not power to price ratio), then go for it. If you really just want an entertainment device, then go for the iPod (or the PSP if you want gaming).


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

The Eee will run OS X

eeepc-osx » home

(Not legally - but we're already talking about unlocked iPhones and hacked PSPs)


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

eggman said:


> The Eee will run OS X


It barely runs (boot issues among other problems) and doesn't have (yet) working wifi so it's kind of pointless so far.

Like others have said, the Touch vs eeePC are two different devices. The eeePC is a great sub-mini notebook wheras the Touch is a fantastic iPod with a few extra bells & internet related whistles. Both are good choices (I have an iPhone and an eeePC) so it really depends on how and where you'd want to use them for you to make your choice.

The iPhone/Touch is great because it's small enough to always have with you. While the eeePC is small (2lbs), it's still big enough to not take everywhere.

Of course you can break it down even further - the Touch doesn't have a camera, the eeePC has a built-in Skype compatible webcam.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

How does the asus EEE pc run does it run ok. Because I would probaly get another cheeper iPod if I got that. It is going to be useed on the road and that is all just something to use to internet in hotel rooms and stuff.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I bought my eee mostly for travelling and mobile surfing and email....it works great for that. It also works great as a media player so I have no complaints at all. The stock os is pretty decent but I installed an eee version of Ubuntu on it and it's been great - it's still not OSX but it's better than windows.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Isight said:


> But than I was thinking again ( I should really stop thinking ) what about a asus EEE pc it run linux not windows, and it only a little more than a touch for a whole computer.



The eee PC will run Windows 2000 and XP just fine. You have to decide if you are going to install it on the internal SSD or on an external USB flash drive or hard drive or SD card. 

All the info that you need about the eee is here

EeeUser.com > An Unofficial ASUS Eee PC EeePC 701 Community


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

My only worry is that I buy one today and Apple releases a mini notebook or tablet of some kind on Tuesday for $600. I would gladly pay a couple hundred more for an Apple alternative to the EEE.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

lewdvig said:


> My only worry is that I buy one today and Apple releases a mini notebook or tablet of some kind on Tuesday for $600. I would gladly pay a couple hundred more for an Apple alternative to the EEE.


If that's your budget, then don't worry at all. ;-)


----------

